# Well Known SJ Artists



## Tamweh (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm teaching a class on MBTI and I'm using differences in Hemingway and Fitzgerald to compare and contrast the SP with the NF. I would like to do the same thing with the SJ and the NT, but I have difficulty thinking of famous and admired artists (painting, writing, music, etc) from the SJ camp.

I could compare and contrast SJ and NT scientists and philosophers if no there are no good choices for artists. Effectively, I need some sort of writing which indicates the type of the author.

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## trewdys (Feb 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, surveys have shown that 91% of artists who are satisfied with their career are iNtuitives. The general behaviours and preferences of SJs also do not lend themselves easily to artistic efforts. I would say that you should still give it a Google search, but don't try too hard.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd probably take a look at some of the artists who do more concrete work, like Georgia O'Keefe. But I will not say she is an SJ for sure.


----------

